

WordPress in the Cloud: Part 2, Themes - nslater
https://blog.engineyard.com/2014/wordpress-in-the-cloud-part-2

======
joshmn
Articles like this confuse me. Why would you ever <need> to setup in a cloud
environment that has no pros (only cons) in being there?

You wouldn't.

